# Gr Rescue Cymru Events UK



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heck If I lived closer, I would go. I love events like this. Hope some of the GRF's show up


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks Carol, We've done the Pandy & Usk shows in the past, and made quiet a bit of money as well as a few potential new adoption families. I've only ever been to the St Mellons show to either Show Gracie in the breed ring or compete in the obedience classes. The best part of the St Mellons show for Goldens is a huge lake, that I've always let mine cool off in after the show


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

ok for the guys in the states, WITHOUT GOOGLING what does does cymru mean????


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have no idea.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

lol Dave, Cymru is Wales in Welsh


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Bumping this Back up, for the East Wales and Borders Vintage Rally and Pandy Show, Tomorrow. Welshgold and I will be there from 9am onwards show starts at 10.

Graham has also promised to bring his camera


----------

